# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  تاریخ ثبت نام و برگزاری کنکور تجربی1398

## parham7983

سلام
کسی اطلاع داره؟
سازمان سنجش کی تاریخ دقیق اعلام میکنه؟

----------


## alikhan2000

* جدول ثبت نام و برگزاري آزمونهاي سراسري سال 1398*  *آزمون*
 *تاريخ ثبت نام*
 *تاريخ برگزاري*

 *دكتري تخصصي (Ph.D)*
 *سال 98*
 *سه‌شنبه 97/09/06 تا دوشنبه 97/09/12*
 *جمعه 97/12/03*

 *كارشناسي ارشد ناپيوسته*
 *سال 98*
 *جمعه 97/09/16 تا يكشنبه 97/09/25*
 *پنجشنبه 98/02/05 و*
*جمعه 98/02/06*

 *سراسري*
 *سال 98*
 *چهارشنبه 97/11/24 تا پنج‌شنبه 97/12/02*
 *پنجشنبه 98/04/13 و*
*جمعه 98/04/14*


 روابط عمومی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور

----------


## parham7983

> * جدول ثبت نام و برگزاري آزمونهاي سراسري سال 1398*  *آزمون*
>  *تاريخ ثبت نام*
>  *تاريخ برگزاري*
> 
>  *دكتري تخصصي (Ph.D)*
>  *سال 98*
>  *سه‌شنبه 97/09/06 تا دوشنبه 97/09/12*
>  *جمعه 97/12/03*
> 
> ...


یه سری سایتا میگن بخاطر نظام جدیدا
کنکور میوفته دهه سوم تیر
صحت داره؟

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

اگه قبل از اینکه بیای اینجا یه سر میرفتی سایت سنجش جوابتو میگرفتی

----------

